# Wellington



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

anyone been out to wellington upground? I Want to fish it on saturday, but 
I wondered if anyone's checked the ice lately?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

5" of clear ice where I fished last night fishing sucked tho the edges are not great may need a board if we get any rain today 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

do any good? how far out did you go?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nope only saw and caught small perch I have a double vision set up from vexilar its really fun to see what's swimming down there didn't see much yesterday tho 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

As for where I fished I fished in 14-26fow off the south shoreline 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I will try to go out with my buds this afternoon. I have the first Marcum color camera, and I get as much fun watching fish come in to investigate my bait, as I do catching them. The water is always super clear in reservoirs like Wellington and Willard. Once at Willard I lost a brand new rod down the hole and spent 30 minutes with the camera, and another line trying to retrieve it. The last time I fished Wellington, (two years ago) a guy pulled in a huge largemouth through the ice. ahhh good memories !


----------



## Odin (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll let you know how we do....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm here now seeing small perch couple bass 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

How's that edge doing, put a foot through right at it last night. Did the top layer freeze up over night or is it sloppy? Bite was better yesterday for me, might be out later on.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Edge ice is ok at end of upper lot just follow the tracks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Joe01 and I are out now. Been out since 6am. We the furthest shanty west. Fished from 14' to 28', in close and out farther. Not much happening. Got the camera and vex out. Seeing some fish but very skittish and reluctant to bite. No weeds that we can find anywhere. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you laynhardwood. Dead sticking minnows 3-4' off the bottom in 25' resulted in a few bass, and a handful of crappies.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Wannabitawerm said:


> Joe01 and I are out now. Been out since 6am. We the furthest shanty west. Fished from 14' to 28', in close and out farther. Not much happening. Got the camera and vex out. Seeing some fish but very skittish and reluctant to bite. No weeds that we can find anywhere.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Tons of tiny perch, everywhere you drill. If you can pop a hole and not see all the perch instantly hang there. I was able to catch a few decent fish around areas that looked dormant after dropping the vex. If I dropped down and saw the clouds of tiny perch I never got bit by anything other than small perch. All productive holes were as close to where the drop flattened out into 25'. The weeds are definitely scarce this year. It might be north end for me tonight. The crappie are roaming, when they come through they bite. The day bite is terrible right now. Those big bluegills are very hard to find, need to locate some grass.


----------



## fishrun (Apr 15, 2004)

Poked around all afternoon today-Sunday. Marked fish all along the southern shore west to about the big cottonwood. Fish that had no interest in eating. Finally found a few biters just north of the ramp. Nice bluegill and perch but not many of them. Ice was 4-5 in clear and hard but you had to get onto the ice off the rocks, carefully. Used Spud bar everywhere didn't find thin ice until I was way west- once you got off shore. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

